# EFT Anxiety Treatment



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anybody tried Sebastian's EFT anxiety treatment. Does it work?

http://www.social-anxiety-solutions.com/about-me/


----------



## jamiepigot (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi My Name is Jamie I'm 29 and I have been suffering from Social Anxiety for 10 years now. 

I have tried everything for this, and I have had some great benefits with EFT, but what I am sure some of you know already is that it takes a bit work consistency and work and can seem like its more effort than its worth.

I can honestly say that I have for sure had tangible results with EFT, and I personally trust that there are lots of people who have managed to overcome social anxiety using this method. 

What I think would be really really helpful would be to meet up online with others who want to overcome SA using EFT, and working on each other together. This will allow for us to share knowledge we've learnt, compare outcomes and results (in order to measure its effectiveness) and to also motivate each other. 

Let me know is you would like to work with me in order to overcome this together.

Just send me a private message on this and I'll get in touch asap.

Thanks
Jamie


----------

